# Cits ... >  Mikrokontrolleri

## ripis

Kam jūs viņus izmantojat? 
Cik saprotu ir vairāki veidi un firmas, tad viņā caur programētāju, kuru pieslēdz datoram, var saprogramēt un tad viņš dara visādas darbības? 

Kas tur vēl interesants ir?

----------


## Delfins

Interesants ir tas, ka ir daudz perefeijas un vari rakstīt savu softu `katram izvadam`. Tas arī ir tā priekšrocība... Nav jālodē milzum plates ar miljons `cietām loģikām`, lai izpildītu konkrētu darba uzdevumu. Tas arī viss.

+ plates izmēri
+ mazas lodēšanas izmaksas
+ fīčas
+ ātrums
+ protokoli, standarti

----------


## ripis

Softu jau arī internetā var dabūt gatavu?

----------


## Velko

Atkarībā kādai vajadzībai. Ja gribi vienkārši atkārtot gatavu konstrukciju, tad vairumā gadījumu jā. Ja gribi būvēt kautko "jaunu un nebijušu", tad, protams, arī softs jāraksta pašam.

----------


## andrievs

Manuprāt, ārkārtīgi interesantu aparātiņu pavisam nejauši uzgāju krievu žurnālu  Radio  2006. gada  10. un 11. numuros

[attachment=0:16823pva]Radio-11-2006.jpg[/attachment:16823pva]

Tā "sirsniņa" ir Atmega8-16PI. 
Bet pats jaukākais iesācējam ir tas, ka visa programmēšana notiek iekš Tiny BASIC.  Aparātā iešuj tā Tiny BASIC intrepretatoru, pašu programmu kā parastu tekstu "iepūš" (caur COM portu) ar parastiem termināla teksta pārsūtīšanas līdzekļiem, ko un kuram piedāvā viņa lietotā OpSys  uz datora.

Verķim ir 4 jā/nē ieejas,  4 jā/nē izejas,  2 ieejas 0-5v -> 0-1023  (10 biti)   un viena impulsu platuma mainīgā analogā izeja.
Caur COM portu ievada programmu, bet caur to pašu COM portu var arī vadīt modemu, ja uzprogrammē, piemēram, apsardzes sistēmu, kurai bez papildus kompja jāzvana uz dežūrtelefoniem.

Atradu arī aprakstu http://www.cqham.ru/PLC_1.htm

----------


## ripis

Ar ko atšīrās profesionālie no iesācēju mikrokontrolieri>?

----------


## Delfins

> Ar ko atšīrās profesionālie no iesācēju mikrokontrolieri>?


 jautājums ir stulbs, jo mikrokontrolieti netiek iedalīti profos un iesācējiem.

----------


## jeecha

Starp citu shaads jautaajums ir diezgan pastulbs ljoti daudzaas sfeeraas. "Profesionaals" parasti ir maarketinga sauklis, kas nebuut negarantee izstraadaajuma speeju tikt lietotam ilgstoshi, gruutos apstaakljos un kaadi veel konkreetajam izstraadaajumam vareetu buut kriteeriji.

Visvienkaarshaakaa un man vismiiljaakaa "profesionaala izstraadaajuma" definiicija ir ka instruments/whatever paliek "profesionaals" briidii kad to lieto dotaas jomas profesionaalis/speciaalists  ::

----------


## ripis

Kādu tad pašā iesākumā labāk būtu pirkt?

----------


## Epis

Ir vairāk par 100 mikrokontrollieru markām nemaz neskaitot katras markas sortimentu kas arī ir tīri plaš, bet kā iesācējam es iesaku ļoti vienkārši: Ņem to mikrokontrollieri kuru var nopirkt vietējos veikalos  ::  

Bet vispār ja gribi lai kāds tev varētu ieteikt kādu MCU ņemt tad pasaki ko gribi uztaisīt, un tad arī pateiks kuri ir piemērotākie, jo izvēle ir patiešām ļoti liela un katrai mikrenei sava specifika (tie tev nav Intel,AMD kompju proči, kur ir pāris modeļi, kas atšķirās tikai ar takts frekvenci (Ghz) šeit MCU pasaulē ir visādas fičas un navaroti, un kautvai tam PIC18 pašlaik ir 152 modeļi , AVR arī ir čupa apakšmodeļu katram savas īpatnības, navarotu kombinācijas tā lai varētu tieši trāpīt kādā no specifiskiem pielotojumiem.

----------


## Lemings

Par piciem nezinu bet vari iegādāties ATmega 8 vai ATmega 16 DIP korpusā, maksā ap 3 Ls Argusā. Tam visam būs vajadzīgs programmators un vismaz meketplate, pāris pretestības, slēdži, gaismas diodes. sprieguma stabiliztars, kondensatori. 
Šim lietām būtu jābūt atrodamām šeit forumā.

----------


## karloslv

Par Atmega8 nu gan nav vērts vairs pārmaksāt, tieši to pašu un vēl vairāk var darīt ar Atmega88 (pat visas kājas un programmas no Atmega8 ir savietojami), kas turpat Argusā maksā 1.30 Ls.

Par izmantojumu - es pārsvarā hobijam, bet ir cilvēki, kas ar to ikdienā taisa reālas konstrukcijas. Man tie ir roboti, dažādi automatizācijas kontrolieri, mēraparāti (datu savākšana un uzglabāšana), u.tml. 

UPD: balstījos uz Leminga teikto par Ls 3.00, paskatījos Argusā - nav tur tik milzīgas cenas. Ja liekas, ka Atmega88 būs par sarežģītu, lai ielektu uzreiz, var sākt arī ar Atmega8, vienkārši mazāk dokumentācijas, kas jāizlasa.

----------


## ripis

Nopērkot programētāju var programēt visādus mikrokontrolierus vai tikai noteiktas firmas?

----------


## Velko

Un kā tev pašam liekas?

Atkarīgs no tā aparāta, kuru pērc. Ja rakstīts, ka var programmēt Atmeļus, bet PICi nav nekur pieminēti, tad tā arī būs. Ja rakstīts, ka var programmēt gan PICus, gan Atmeļus - tad, protams, varēsi abus.

----------


## Lemings

> UPD: balstījos uz Leminga teikto par Ls 3.00, paskatījos Argusā - nav tur tik milzīgas cenas. Ja liekas, ka Atmega88 būs par sarežģītu, lai ielektu uzreiz, var sākt arī ar Atmega8, vienkārši mazāk dokumentācijas, kas jāizlasa.


 Es pēc atmiņas rakstīju, varbūt atmega16 bija 3 Ls nu vienalga 5 Ls sen vairs nav nauda, bet piedodiet par neprecizitāti.

----------


## Delfins

Arī 3Ls ir nauda, jo veselas pusdienas tu pārvērš sadegušajā čipā.
Labāk sākt ar KIT-iem
Pēctam iemācīties labi lodēt, trasēt plates un t.t., tad var ķerties pie šitām lietiņām no nulles, lai uztaisītu kādu projektu.

----------

